# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие >  Связи между документами

## YarIK92

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста.
Нужно установить связь между 2 видами документов: счёт-фактура и корректировочный счёт-фактура. Связь должна устанавливаться, если значения полей "Дата предыдущего счета-фактуры" и "Номер предыдущего счета-фактуры" КСФ совпадают соответственно с "Дата регистрации" и "Регистрационный номер" СФ.
Я не знаю, как выцепить значения этих дополнительных реквизитов из КСФ. Составляю запрос (допустим, для номера сначала):
Запрос1.Текст = 
                "ВЫБРАТЬ 
                |        ВнутренниеДокументыДополн  ительныеРеквизиты.Значени   
                |ИЗ 
                |Справочник.ВнутренниеДоку  менты.ДополнительныеРекви  иты КАК ВнутренниеДокументыДополн  ительныеРеквизиты 
                |                ЛЕВОЕ СОЕДИНЕНИЕ Справочник.ВнутренниеДоку  енты КАК ВнутренниеДокументы 
                |                ПО ВнутренниеДокументыДополн  ительныеРеквизиты.Ссылка = ВнутренниеДокументы.Ссылк   
                |ГДЕ 
                |        ВнутренниеДокументы.Ссылк   = &Ссылка 
                |        И ВнутренниеДокументыДополн  ительныеРеквизиты.Свойств   = &Свойство1"; 

Что нужно в "УстановитьПараметр" после запятой написать? Пробовал различные варианты, в частности:
Запрос1.УстановитьПараметр  ("Свойство1",Справочники.Наб  орыДополнительныхРеквизит  овИСведений.НайтиПоНаимен  ванию("Номер предыдущего СчетаФактуры"));
Не работает.
Если бы были не дополнительные реквизиты, то всё легко бы работало и связывалось, например:
                "ВЫБРАТЬ 
                |        ВнутренниеДокументы.Регис  рационныйНомер                
                |ИЗ 
                |        Справочник.ВнутренниеДоку  енты КАК ВнутренниеДокументы 
                |ГДЕ 
                |        ВнутренниеДокументы.Ссылк   = &Ссылка"; 

Может, вообще по-другому можно запрос составить? Или может быть как-то по-другому можно связь сделать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

Неясно, о какой конфигурации идет речь. Вообще-то корректировочный счет фактура может создаваться только на основании выписанного счета-фактуры, следовательно у данного документа должен быть реквизит "Документ-основание" , по нему и связывайтесь.

----------


## avm3110

> Может, вообще по-другому можно запрос составить?


Хм-м-м... Вообще-то у вас нужно




> связь между 2 видами документов


А вы пытаетесь делать запрос:




> |ИЗ
> |Справочник.ВнутренниеДоку менты.ДополнительныеРекви? ?иты КАК ВнутренниеДокументыДополн ительныеРеквизиты
> | ЛЕВОЕ СОЕДИНЕНИЕ Справочник.ВнутренниеДоку? ?енты КАК ВнутренниеДокументы


Ещё раз - "задача - *документы*, а попытка решения - *справочники*"
Ясен пень, что нужно иначе (связь между СФ и корректировочной СФ это реквизит ОснованиеДокумента)

----------


## YarIK92

То есть с имеющимися реквизитами никак нельзя? Надо создать ещё 1 реквизит "ОснованиеДокумента", подцеплять туда документ по номеру и дате и по этому реквизиту связывать? В присланном от бухгалтерии списке реквизитов просто не было подобного рекв-та.

----------


## avm3110

> Надо создать ещё 1 реквизит "ОснованиеДокумента"


Этот реквизит обязательно уже должен быть создан, для "успешной" работы механизма "На основании". Т.е. если корректировочная СФ создаётся "на основании" СФ, то это означает, что в документе "Корректировочная СФ" данный реквизит уже есть




> подцеплять туда документ по номеру и дате


Тип данного реквизита - Ссылка





> В присланном от бухгалтерии списке реквизитов просто не было подобного рекв-та.


А самому посмотреть в конфигураторе - сложно?

----------

